
The Rise of TypeScript? - remotesynth
http://developer.telerik.com/featured/the-rise-of-typescript/
======
1971genocide
I have been programming using livescript for about 1 year and love using it.
My friend uses typescript and another one who is a novice uses vanilla js.

We all share code and use the npm module system to integrate our various work.

I would hate to see another monolithic be born from the most open ecosystem
out there.

Programmers all have different tastes / ideas / etc.

Rather than shoehorn everyone into one system we should build infrastructure
that allows diversity.

Its a lot like saying everyone should listen to the same music.

Typescript is awesome, just like how both communism and democracy is awesome.
Everything shouldn't be a fight and a zero-sum game.

hopefully Microsoft and angular do not crush the beautiful forest that
programmers have created.

------
untog
As mentioned in the article, the idea of intellitype-style code completion in
TypeScript actually excites me more than most other parts of it. I know plenty
of people scoff at it, but I love it.

